# Jon Jones is HUUUUGE!



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Surely he will struggle to make 205lbs?! He looks like a monster heavyweight!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

All natural, of course... :wink03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaamn. Yeah he'll struggle hard with 205.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it me or does it look like he suffers from gigantism --->


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

If I didn't know better I'd think that he just got out of prison.
That is one scary looking mofo.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Never been a fan, but can't wait to see him fight again, the UFC needs him badly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard he was walking at upwards of 240 around the Vladimir fight so imagine what he's like now. He should probably just consider fighting at heavyweight now. Maybe this fight will determine what happens next.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I would like to see him fight at HW, just because I'm a selfish fan and could say he was scared of DC.

I've never been a Bones fan, but he's going to come back strong or stronger than ever. The UFC does not need him, rather JBJ needs the UFC. Of course, the UFC certainly will make more money with Bones than without him. 

I wish I was that good at my boring, white collar job.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

He would never do anything illegal....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like using something to help him lose weight or something that helped him juice basically? I don't think it matters that much considering if he does walk around 240 he doesn't need that much more muscle to be a solid heavyweight. I personally don't understand why Forrest Griffin fought at light heavyweight considering that's very similar to what he walked around at towards the end of his career.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

For comparison...










Damn...

I wonder how well his stamina will hold up though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if there are several other things that'll hold up as well like his speed. He is a big guy but when he's in shape at light heavyweight he's fast. Would that hold up with an extra thirty pounds of muscle on there.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

If it ain't broke, why fix it?

Jones is taking a gamble with such a massive muscle gain in a relatively short time ... it will probably negatively affect his weight cut, stamina, flexibility and grace of movement which was his biggest advantage. Like Mir immediately post the Brock loss.

Of course I could be wrong and it might give him massive power on top of his existing skillset, but I'm leaning towards the former.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he's doing it so only time will tell how this will affect him and I guess we'll see when he faces Daniel Cormier. And what would DC do lol? Anyways I could possibly see Jones just going straight to heavyweight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think he said he was 229 on twitter recently


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is he eligible to random drug tests during this time out?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Is he eligible to random drug tests during this time out?


Yeah I was wondering this as well. 

The guy standing next to him looks like he's from a poster of "Kids, don't do roids". Huge nips, unnaturally cut, vascular biceps and all that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He does look big, but that lighting makes him look even bigger.

Be interesting to know what he actually weighs.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yall need to learn to read. Says 228 right in the pic lol.

Not sure why he looks so much bigger, he can't be that much more if he only weighs 228.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Yall need to learn to read. Says 228 right in the pic lol.
> 
> Not sure why he looks so much bigger, he can't be that much more if he only weighs 228.


because more of his weight is muscle mass and less is body fat?

I'm not one of the forum experts on weight cutting but isn't most of the water that gets cut in the muscles? would bigger muscles = ability to cut more?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope this is the start of new JBJ.

That turns up for training camps and shit.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Never been a fan, but can't wait to see him fight again, the UFC needs him badly.


Agreed!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bones looks great, with that said I can tell the guy is 100% natural. He's not super vascular or doesn't have a protruding stomach or any real signs of steroid use. He is most likely taking these pics right after after his workout so he has a good pump going. I always love how I look for 30 minutes after my workouts, then I slowly deflate back to small


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Bones looks great, with that said *I can tell the guy is 100% natural*. He's not super vascular or doesn't have a protruding stomach or any real signs of steroid use. He is most likely taking these pics right after after his workout so he has a good pump going. I always love how I look for 30 minutes after my workouts, then I slowly deflate back to small


Damn, send your CV straight to WADA, man. Wonder how much money they would save with useless random tests, trips to other countries, labs... Just a quick look and voilá. :thumb02:

Anyway, did Anderson look roided to you in his last fight?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Damn, send your CV straight to WADA, man. Wonder how much money they would save with useless random tests, trips to other countries, labs... Just a quick look and voilá. :thumb02:
> 
> Anyway, did Anderson look roided to you in his last fight?


I have informed them, and they thanked me for saving them countless dollars on wasted testing.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Just like Stephan Bonnar and Royce Gracie were 100% clean while GSP was definitely using, because muscles right.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If someone says the phrase "fake natty" this site is doomed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I seriously doubt that Jon Jones is currently weighing 228 right now in those pictures. Like I said he says he was cutting weight from 240 before the fight with Matyushenko fight. Personally I don't think he's any lighter.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This prisonyard gyms have certainly served him well in addition to touching his toes in the shower countless times.

Joking aside although he looks impressive, to an extent that means jack in MMA, I just want to see him back and see how the layoff has helped/hindered him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully no Jon Jones fans ever bitch about RDA ever again....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This scares me cause Jones was so good before, will trying to add more strength to his game hinder him?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Hopefully no Jon Jones fans ever bitch about RDA ever again....


So....am I the only one who read this?^^^

Jon Jones just announced his return date and we haven't stopped watching Ronda gifs long enough to notice.

Back in the day this would have been news. :confused02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I posted the damn thing.... still missed that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Yall need to learn to read. Says 228 right in the pic lol.
> 
> Not sure why he looks so much bigger, he can't be that much more if he only weighs 228.


Damn, it took 19 posts for someone to realise it!
You all need to quit the pot!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's possible that because of his concentrating on his legal issues he simply didn't work out and as a result lost muscle. Though I wonder how this'll change his overall fight game. Most likely it probably won't at all.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Horse meat.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess if Jon announced that he was fighting Travis Browne for the right to sleep with Ronda on April 23rd then people would take notice.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I guess if Jon announced that he was fighting Travis Browne for the right to sleep with Ronda on April 23rd then people would take notice.


Is it the loser who has to sleep with her.... considering her face right now, she is no prize.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Is it the loser who has to sleep with her.... considering her face right now, she is no prize.


She certainly wasn't a prize to begin with. All sloth lookin


Anyways, is it just me or does Jon's face look different as well?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anyways, is it just me or does Jon's face look different as well?


He looks "blacker" too, I mean, as Haitian like dark black, instead of his regular brown tone. Noted this in plenty of his recent photos.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Hopefully no Jon Jones fans ever bitch about RDA ever again....



Hmmm, those veins on the forearm... :confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Hmmm, those veins on the forearm... :confused02:


It's called vascularity. It becomes more prominent with age, and also when you increase muscular hypertrophy/decrease subcutaneous bodyfat levels. 

All three of these things are obviously factors here, he's more swol, lost his little gut, and older. I'm actually less ripped than I was ten years ago but I've got visibly bulging veins in my forearms that weren't there before.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> It's called vascularity. It becomes more prominent *with age*, and also when you increase muscular hypertrophy/decrease subcutaneous bodyfat levels.
> 
> All three of these things are obviously factors here, he's more swol, lost his little gut, and *older*. I'm actually less ripped than I was *ten years ago* but I've got visibly bulging veins in my forearms that weren't there before.


Jones himself is comparing pictures only two years apart. Those veins have zero to do with his age, I would say.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Jones himself is comparing pictures only two years apart. Those veins have zero to do with his age, I would say.


Well, there are two other factors, so that doesn't have to be the critical one. I just mentioned it because well, it's true. Obviously he has lost a good amount of fat (abs looking a lot better, and they are a great indicator for men of bodyfat levels) and he's much more muscular.

Edit: Does anyone know what's he's weighing in at? He really does look a lot bigger, and muscle weighs more than fat by volume...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cause you totally don't have veins popping out when lifting weights at all. Must be heavy roiding.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> Well, there are two other factors, so that doesn't have to be the critical one. I just mentioned it because well, it's true. Obviously he has lost a good amount of fat (abs looking a lot better, and they are a great indicator for men of bodyfat levels) and he's much more muscular.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know what's he's weighing in at? He really does look a lot bigger, and muscle weighs more than fat by volume...


Oh, absolutely, I was only pointing out the one factor I don't think is relevant for the case. Never touched the other two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If Jones was roiding he wouldn't be the one posting the comparison pictures, that would be stupid.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> If Jones was roiding he wouldn't be the one posting the comparison pictures, that would be stupid.


He's not known to be the brightest bulb in the pack


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> If Jones was roiding he wouldn't be the one posting the comparison pictures, that *would be stupid*.


I though it was a know fact Jon Jones is the king of stupids. 
We just have to ask why he doesn't have his belt right now.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn. I heard Carlos Condit on The Fighter And The Kid recently, and he said Jon's been doing a lot of powerlifting. Loss like it's paying off.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jones Instagram lifting 600 lb and responding to juice accusations.

https://www.instagram.com/p/-SiVKXsDMe0RC66UnAoYQAauoiO97DhFpjgw00/


Still appears to me he wants something to snap badly, then what? He will say it was just a "freak accident". :confused02: 
So, again, looks something stupid to be doing giving his worth value as one of the best MMA fighters of all time. Just my opinion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously though you guys are sitting on your couches telling JON JONES, maybe the greatest mixed martial artist of all time, how to train. I think he's got it covered Sportsman.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Well, there are two other factors, so that doesn't have to be the critical one. I just mentioned it because well, it's true. Obviously he has lost a good amount of fat (abs looking a lot better, and they are a great indicator for men of bodyfat levels) and he's much more muscular.
> 
> Edit: D*oes anyone know what's he's weighing in at*? He really does look a lot bigger, and muscle weighs more than fat by volume...


right top corner


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> If Jones was roiding he wouldn't be the one posting the comparison pictures, that would be stupid.


It´s called an alibi.
Besides he´s out of competition, he can´t be tested so he can do whatever he feels like.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I know this is the long time running joke with Jones... but even as he continues to add upper body mass.. he just can't seem to put an inch on his legs.

More cringe worthy deadlifting. His CNS must be taxed with all these max effort pulls.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Deadlifts increase leg strength, so yeah. If he's deadlifting 600 he's got insanely strong legs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Deadlifts increase leg strength, so yeah. If he's deadlifting 600 he's got insanely strong legs.


Bullshit. He's obviously trying to injure himself because he's a crack addict or something..........


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Deadlifts increase leg strength, so yeah. If he's deadlifting 600 he's got insanely strong legs.


I didn't say anything about how strong his legs are... I said he can't seem to put any size on them...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Seriously though you guys are sitting on your couches telling JON JONES, maybe the greatest mixed martial artist of all time, how to train. I think he's got it covered Sportsman.


Enlight me on how to breaking personal records in weight lifting is anything like training MMA.
Maybe Cain Velasquez could be the greatest mixed martial artist of all time also, if he didn't trash his knees too, or Khabib...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah I was wondering this as well.
> 
> The guy standing next to him looks like he's from a poster of "Kids, don't do roids". Huge nips, unnaturally cut, vascular biceps and all that.


Lol "Huge nips' that got my laughing :laugh:

Bones is post workout there as well totally pumped. My body looks totally different right after a workout. Comparing to a pic in the ring and comparing to when your tensing your muscles after they have been pumped hard body will look totally different


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Lol "Huge nips' that got my laughing :laugh:
> 
> Bones is post workout there as well totally pumped. My body looks totally different right after a workout. Comparing to a pic in the ring and comparing to when your tensing your muscles after they have been pumped hard body will look totally different


But....the nips?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But....the nips?


Careful now you'll get infracted for racism!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Apparently a professional pilot can't be criticized for consistently adding weight to his cargo compartment, because... he is a professional pilot, so he probably knows what he is doing. 
Or a professional cab driver can't be criticized for continuously cornering his cab at higher and higher speeds, because he is a professional driver and should know better.

Physics recognize no titles, fame or individuals. Physics rules everything and if you are looking for the limit, that limit will eventually be found, with serious consequences. 



> *Deadlifting Appropriate Weight*
> 
> Deadlifts using excessive weight increase the force exerted on your lower back and knees, creating two areas of *potential injury*. Sticking to a recommended lifting weight range decreases your risk of injury. Recommended deadlift weights vary depending on gender, body weight and level of training as stated in "Practical Programming For Strength Training." *If untrained at deadlifts*, men can *safely* lift up to *133 percent of their body weight* and women can safely lift up to 101 percent. For *intermediate athletes*, these percentages increase to *150 for men* and 118 for women. *Advanced lifters may increase up to 210 percent for men* and 160 percent for women. However, if unsure about your fitness level, consulting with a trainer may give you a number specific to your level of training. If you're interested in deadlifts, adhering to these standards can help prevent both back and knee pain as well as injury.
> 
> http://livehealthy.chron.com/deadlifts-hurt-knees-7485.html


So, lets assume Jon Jones is weighing 230 lb. The maximum weigh he should be SAFELY lifting *if he was an advanced lifter* is *483 lb*. He is lifting *600 lb*. A man who badly depends on his knees to perform as a high level MMA fighter.

There's a reason sport cars tachometers have *Red Lines* and *Shift Lights*.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

As I said, not taking the bait.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> For comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Liddellianenko said:


> If it ain't broke, why fix it?
> 
> Jones is taking a gamble with such a massive muscle gain in a relatively short time ... it will probably negatively affect his weight cut, stamina, flexibility and grace of movement which was his biggest advantage. Like Mir immediately post the Brock loss.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong and it might give him massive power on top of his existing skillset, but I'm leaning towards the former.


Yes, I also think it's maybe not the best idea to go too much for more muscle mass. Those muscles will sap more oxygen big time. He'll have more power in the first rounds, but this is a big change in body, trading power for cardio. He was able to win against Gustafsson and Cormier because his cardio held up in the 4th and 5th, I'm not sure whether he could keep that up with that massive muscle increase.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> He was able to win against Gustafsson and Cormier because his cardio held up in the 4th and 5th, I'm not sure whether he could keep that up with that massive muscle increase.


Exactly right... everything Liddellianenko mentioned mattered against DC. Grace of movement allowed him to punish DC while DC was trying to get the fight on the inside, flexibility kept his back off the canvas and his Stamina allowed him to take the last rounds so clearly. If Jones has lost a step in any of these areas, expect 5 very close rounds...with Jones losing or winning the fight based on the whims of the judges. 

And Gus, that was all about Stamina. Over 3 rounds Gus proved to be the more skilld fighter on the feet, and with the takedown defense to keep it there. Jones's stamina won him that fight unquestionably.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Jones Instagram lifting 600 lb and responding to juice accusations.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-SiVKXsDMe0RC66UnAoYQAauoiO97DhFpjgw00/
> 
> ...


As i was watching the video i was so afraid his skinny legs would crack. For real, he´s crazy! Lifting 600 pounds on top of those toothpicks...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

To be fair there is almost three years between pictures, people forget how young he is..

Its not like he really had a lot of breaks in training that entire time he was in a camp for one fight or another and the biggest factor again is his age.

I mans body goes through a bit of refinement from early to late 20s, Ill never be shocked by anyone failing a drug test but I dont think thats what happened here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I heard his clit is enlarged too.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> right top corner


Oh, derp. Thanks. Guess I was too distracted by his gigantic body. That isn't a terrible cut, about 10%. He should be fine.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He looks "blacker" too, I mean, as Haitian like dark black, instead of his regular brown tone. Noted this in plenty of his recent photos.


Well boot polish is a quick way to look ripped...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Bones is post workout there as well totally pumped. My body looks totally different right after a workout. Comparing to a pic in the ring and comparing to when your tensing your muscles after they have been pumped hard body will look totally different


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh Cung Le, is he still technically under contract with the UFC?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man Jones looks


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not sure exactly where that joke came from but ok.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Uhh...have you ever heard Trump say the word huge? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hence having a picture of Trump next to the word...it's funny.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya i'm not sure if it could be any clearer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> To be fair there is almost three years between pictures, people forget how young he is..
> 
> Its not like he really had a lot of breaks in training that entire time he was in a camp for one fight or another and the biggest factor again is his age.
> 
> I mans body goes through a bit of refinement from early to late 20s, Ill never be shocked by anyone failing a drug test but I dont think thats what happened here.


I agree. 3 years is a good amount of time to get to where he is, from where he was, not to mention having good genetics help more than anything (outside of roids). He has two brothers in the NFL, his genetic pool doesn't exactly come from one of accountants.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah his body is basically morphing into that of a man and another way of putting it is he's hitting his physical peak. I still have to question if he's really at 228 when he had to cut from 240 earlier. Unless he's just more cut.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah his body is basically morphing into that of a man and another way of putting it is he's hitting his physical peak. I still have to question if he's really at 228 when he had to cut from 240 earlier. Unless he's just more cut.


Lets not forget that Cheick Kongo typically weighs in the mid 230's.... and he's fricken huge... 










Cheick also has great muscle insertions so that's certainly helping his overall look but I guess I wouldn't super question bones weight based on how slender his build still is.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Lets not forget that Cheick Kongo typically weighs in the mid 230's.... and he's fricken huge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a long interview with Congo a few years back he said he was involved 'in steroids' in his younger life. Seemed like he was almost selling them from what he said. Was very adamant he was strongly against them now and had left that behind, but I'd say they had quite effect in the first place


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I've always thought that Kongo could make the cut to light heavyweight and could Cro Cop. However, neither of those guys left like doing so. Then again Fedor could've made the cut as well but nope.


----------

